# New pics of Nissan BMW wannabe (bling machine)



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

WooHooo I got lots of new pics!
*Just click this*

Sentra B14 

or the link on my sig

Here's some teasers..hehe 


















Hope you all like it!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

i like aubrey better hehe...
car looks cool...is that grill stock or custom?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah i'd trade this car for a shot at Aubrey 

its stock. the stock grille is all chrome..i painted the grille fins black so it'd look like a beamer


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

nice work man...looks aftermarket from a distance...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

think almost '03 330i from the rear, and are those lights behind the grill???


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey Exalta,
Nice ride, and nice, picture-intensive site! Thats the best kind. Hey, I noticed a picture of a bunch of rifles on your site. 









^^^ Do you have one of those? 

Pretty cool, though I was wondering what they're doing on a car site... then I thought, wait a minute, I have pictures of a gun on my car site! Cars and guns, right on. 

I don't shoot any firearms, but love target-shooting with something powerful but quiet enough to shoot in public areas. Check this out. Fully legal, not even a permit required. Great fun and even more capable than it looks. 

Keep up the good work on the car, it's always cool to see some of the Nissans we don't get in the US.



Talon SS (Sound Suppressed) .22 cal AIR carbine


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

azkikckr ,Nope,those arent lights. hey thanks for pointing that out, they do look like em.Those are impact horns.

Greg, thanks for the compliments!About that AKM,dude i just wish i had it. hehe.the cops here will be all over me by now if they knew. Nice rifle! looks similar (but nicer) than what i have.


----------



## ricky-kline (Jun 6, 2003)

what size motor is in that car? im not to up to date with cars in other countries? i was wondering what i exalta was lol now i know nice car BTW


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think it's a GA16DE.They never had the SR20 powered B14 (factory) in the Phillipines


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice ride man. Dammmmn Aubrey  Maybee i seen your car at BF Homes before i use to go there a lot, when i was back there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> I think it's a GA16DE.They never had the SR20 powered B14 (factory) in the Phillipines


Yup!



> Nice ride man. Dammmmn Aubrey Maybee i seen your car at BF Homes before i use to go there a lot, when i was back there. Keep up the good work.


Thanks. I just usually cruise for hours at B.F. Homes usually along the main roads.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

gotta luv that luxury sentra are u gonna drop it??


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hell, don't... this car has the best soft-ride of any compact... 

The Exalta is gorgeous stock.

In fact, after I changed my rims from the stock ones, I've been looking at the stocks on other cars and wondering if I could get 15's or 16's in the same style...

Wanna try the headlight mod, dude? Biñan isn't very far away...  ...love the tailpipe.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> Wanna try the headlight mod, dude? Biñan isn't very far away... ...love the tailpipe.


I like that mod but I dont think i'll be able to see that good at night with black headlight reflectors(though those would look damn good!)..hehe i see you havent noticed the painted grille fins..is yours still chrome? the headlight washers (though similar to SiR washers) are koito, they mount on top of the bumper and not on the edge unlike SiR's and they dont have the rubber mount seal on the bottom.

About the drop...isn't it noticeable?my car is at least an inch and a half or two lower than others. Must be the damn splashguards..i just put them back coz we're having the rainy season again...nonstop monsoon rain 24/7.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh... is coo then... we did everything to our FE model before it got sold... we did the fin painting on the grille, but then my bro just chopped the entire fin assembly out and put mesh in it (didn't like the mesh, though, bad quality...) the headlight strength issue is a concern at times, but we remedied it with HIDs... what you COULD do, and what we should've done, is to just paint the reflectorized material OUTSIDE the cones... gives you the same effect while keeping your lights wide beam bright.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Niky, Check out this chopdrop. 
About HIDs,didnt your reflectors melt? a friend of mine put high wattage halogens on his ride and the damn reflector melted like shit..unless HIDs operate at a lower temperature than 110 watt headlight bulbs...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

whoa... that's nasty... I think you just have to ground them right... probably a short there... we actually had superwhites... not as bright as xenons, but a heck of a lot brighter than stock. 

Oh, BTW, nice chindrop... I did mine with new struts... (you know you can put replacement struts to lower your car 1.5 inches in front without killing your ride?... I'm putting mine back in this month when I get stiffer new stock springs... I'm getting tired of these lowering springs...


----------

